# Airzone



## volcom_94 (7. April 2010)

Fährt es hier irgendwer außer mir?
Was für einen Ausstattung habt ihr?
Wie seid ihr damit zufrieden?
Was fahrt ihr damit?

Empfehlungen, neue Parts, ...


Airzone 08

Gabel: Rock Shox Duke XC U-Turn
Bremsen: Avid BB5 (derzeit nur hinten)
VR/HR Nabe: Shimano/Veltec DH
Felgen: Mad Mach1/Sun Doubletrack
Lenker: K.A.
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussevelt
Griffe: Original
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussevelt/Truvativ Boxguide
Schaltwerk: 105
Shifter: Flatbar 10-fach
Pedale: Lapierre

Sorry, ich hab derzeit keine Cam.Daher keine Bilder.


----------



## volcom_94 (17. April 2010)

Hier ein paar Fotos mit der neuen Cam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreAmy. (10. April 2011)

hi ehm wollte mir jetzt eins holenhttp://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/360731/cat/50


wie fährt es sich denn so? weil hier kann mir keiner richtig sagen wie es ist


----------

